

Ask HN: Anyone want to meetup at San Mateo/CA. - Yesh

Want to kick around some ideas. Visualization, and usability.
======
trussi
Can you be more specific for what you had in mind?

Do you want to bounce your ideas off somebody else? Or vice versa?

Do you just want to meet others interested in startups?

Can you provide some background on yourself? Your profile is blank and doesn't
include any contact info.

~~~
Yesh
Thanks for your response. I've been developing a side project which has
outgrown it's role as pass time. The idea is well formulated and the prototype
is working hence I thought to share with some people to figure if it can be a
viable business.

It's a software that provides usability insights into your Ruby/Rails
applications (I'm aware of newrelic, mixpanel, etc.)

I'm a senior software architect by profession.

You can get in touch with me here yeshsriram @ yahoo.com

